# Quel graveur DVD ! Interne, externe !



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2004)

bonjour

ibook 600 avec 384Mo de ram avec lecteur cd et dvd... recherche graveur cd externe.. pa cher, fiable, et zoli si possible.

si vous pouvez m'orienter...


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2004)

Chez Macway, Graveur Silverburner2 Alu Dvr-110 16x Firewire 400 Et Usb 2.0 + Toast 6 Lite... 
Mais il y en a d'autres chez Macway...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2004)

ok je vais regardé merci


----------



## MacMario (5 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour
Que me conseilerez vous comme graveur interne pour mon Power Mac G4 BI.


----------



## Marc-André (5 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'ai acheté celui-ci 

Je suis satisfait


Marc-André


----------



## vincmyl (5 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'ai acheté chez Macway, le Dburner Dvr107 , tres satisfait aussi


----------



## magicnobru (5 Juillet 2004)

Il y a aussi le LaCie firewire Porsche Design qui est magnifique et qui me donne entière satisfaction pour 100 ¤


----------



## me (7 Juillet 2004)

Salut à tous,

J'ai fait acheter un eMac à mon père il y a quelque temps. Comme il débutait en informatique, pas besoin d'acheter un modèle avec graveur de DVD dont il ne se servirait jamais... 

Sauf qu'il y a pris goût et s'est acheté une caméra numérique... et veut désormais graver des DVD.

Je suis donc à la recherche d'un graveur de DVD externe qui puisse:

- Graver des DVD directement depuis iMovie / iDVD (j'ai regardé les modèles que vous avez recommandés: la fonction dans iDVD a l'air bridée, mais il y a une astuce qui semble rendre le gravage sur DVD externe quand même possible avec iDVD: (i) est-ce toujours le cas avec la dernière version de Mac OS (mise à jour et tout et tout) ? (ii) avez vous essayé ? (iii) est ce que c'est facile à faire pour un débutant ?).

- Ensuite, mon père souhaiterait pouvoir descendre le graveur pour le raccorder à la TV et montrer à tout le monde ses films et photos (l'eMac est tout là haut à l'étage, la TV est tout en bas au rez-de-chaussée et il n'a pas de lecteur de DVD de salon). Est-ce possible de raccorder un graveur de DVD à une TV pour lire les DVD ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils...


----------



## buta (9 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Pocesseur d'un Power G4 350 mhz ( et oui je date un peu  ) je souhaite m'acheter un graveur externe DVD.
je ne m'y connais vraiment pas bien. Ce que je peux vous die c'est que j'aimerai un firewire qui soit assez complet  à tous les niveaux notamment pour graver des films imovie . sauriez vous m'expliquer un peu et me donner des conseils d'achat ?

merci d'avance pour votre aide .

buta


----------



## lucho1 (10 Juillet 2004)

je possède un ibook et mac osx 10.3.4
je compte inverstir dans un graveur de dvd externe en usb
est ce que qq1 en a déja acheté un ? quel serait le meilleur rapport qualité prix
quel est celui aui est le mieux reconnu sous osx, iapplications
je viens de voir que le BTC est pas trop cher, le pionneer à l'air bien aussi
ceux qui en ont deja de branché si tout marche nikel, pas de bridage en gravure etc...

oups pardon, en fait en faisant une recherche sur le forum, je me rends compte que certaines personnes conseillent directement d'acheter via macway etc..
mais etant donné que je n'ai pas les moyens de m'acheter un graveur externe tt en un à 180 euros

je viens de voir sur le site de rue mongallet, boitier externe usb 5p1/4 à 35 euros
de plus apparement le graveur BTC 8x à l'air pas mal et il est a seulement à 59 euros : 
BTC DRW-1008 OEM
Graveur multiformat DVD±R/RW : DVD+R/RW : 8x/4x ; DVD-R/RW 4x/2x ; CD-R/RW : 40x/24x ; lecture CD 40x & DVD 12x

donc si je calcul, ca fait quand meme moitié prix, a savoir si maintenant ce btc est reconnu pas os, toast, dezonnage etc. je vais quand meme voir s'il existe des sites qui parlent de ce graveur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

bref.


----------



## me (14 Juillet 2004)

Heu... personne n'est inspiré par ma question (un peu plus haut...) ? Est-il possible d'utiliser un graveur externe comme lecteur de DVD sur une TV ?


----------



## golf (14 Juillet 2004)

Impossible...

Mais relier un Mac à une TV, oui, avec le matériel adéquat


----------



## chnoub (7 Août 2004)

pour un powerbook G4 en externe?

il vaut mieux un graveur externe ou un interne ds un boitier?

c'est bien sur compatible avec idvd?

pour les parisiens: dans le 13eme on trouve ca a une adresse en particulier?


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> pour les parisiens: dans le 13eme on trouve ca a une adresse en particulier?


Non, dans le 12è 

Les réponses fourmillent dans le forum : 
- ici : Graveur(s) compatible(s) iDvd !... 
- là : Changer le lecteur (graveur) optique d'un G3 & G4 !... 
- là encore... 
Allez, un petite recherche et de la lecture


----------



## chnoub (8 Août 2004)

oups pas bcp cherché... merci!



hum.; donc 107D en interne ou en externe sur mon alu 12 c'est ok?
(nan parce que vous parlez d'aut mac alors je vx etre sur!   )


un conseil: externe ou interne???


----------



## albin (8 Août 2004)

en interne dans un PB cela va étre dure mais un model interne dans un boitier externe OK
a+


----------



## chnoub (8 Août 2004)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> oups pas bcp cherché... merci!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...j ai rien dit, ca parait etre une taille pour etre en externe ca!!!

et en graveur interne a mon alu12 alors y a quoi??


----------



## golf (8 Août 2004)

Les graveurs DVD internes sont très chers (Par exemple celui-ci) !...

En externe, tu peux trouver une gamme de prix assez variable...
Un des préférés ici est celui-ci...


----------



## chnoub (8 Août 2004)

merci!


derniere questio
ton lien amene a un graveur externe.
le meme graveur version interne ds un boitier me couterait moins cher... y a une difference?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

Aucune. 
La différence de prix s'explique peut-être car celui-ci est livré avec Toast 6 et dans un boîtier combo Firewire 400 / USB 2 (ne fait pas l'erreur d'acheter un boîtier USB2).


----------



## pierroots (6 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais acheter un graveur dvd externe mais je ne sais pas si je dois le prendre en USB ou en Firewire. Quelle est vraiment la différence entre les 2 ?

Avez-vous des modèles de références ?

Merci pour les réponses


----------



## Apca (6 Septembre 2004)

Salut, le firewire est beaucoup plus rapide que l'usb !


----------



## pierroots (6 Septembre 2004)

Eh oui c'est pas beau de débuter. Mais bon faut bien un début.

Sinon quel modèle USB fonctionne avec iDVD ?


----------



## Apca (6 Septembre 2004)

J'avais oublier ! Bienvenu sur les Forum 

T'inquiète pas, tout le monde débute un jour ou l'autre.  

Je ne saurai te conseiller un graveur car je ne sais pas lequel fonctionne avec IDVD. A part de donner un lien vers un site, pour que tu puisse y jetter un oeil (ce que tu à peut-être deja fait!) 

Macway  

Sinon, tu peut toujours donner la config de ton système (ordi,OS,...)  afin de renseigner les personnes qui vont te répondre. 

Voilà; bonne fin de soirée.  :sleep:


----------



## pierroots (6 Septembre 2004)

Wait and see

Merci


----------



## raphael54 (23 Septembre 2004)

hello,
je suis proprietaire d'un graveur CD yamaha 8824 externe que Macway m'a mis dans un boitier firewire et je voudrais retirer ce graveur cd pou y mettre un gaveur DVD double couche , et je dois donc acheter un graveur interne? Firewire ou ide?
et le tout marchera t il correctement sur mon TI 400.
merci beaucoup.


et enfin, si vous avez une idée sur le pioneer 108 puvez vous me dire si il y a un flashage mac pour les modeles vendu par macway ou clg ou si je epux acheter ce modèle chez un discount internet ily a 20 euros d'ecart de quoi s'acheter qq DVD vierge.

merci encore


----------



## albin (23 Septembre 2004)

les graveurs de DVD ou cd sont en général en IDE, il commence à en avoir en SATA et il en reste en SCSI mais hors de prix.
pour ma part j'ai acheter mon pioner 106 chez cdiscount est il marche très bien il ni as pas de flash spécial mac à part pour bridé les macs.
a+


----------



## golf (23 Septembre 2004)

Il n'y a pas de périphérique nu (DD ou graveur) en FireWire. Le FW est une norme de bus de périph externes, ce qui implique qu'entre ton DD ou graveur en boîtier externe et l'uc tu a un "pont" de communication (lequel pont est, chez Macway un Oxford) et un câblage particulier.

Les graveurs sont en ATA [protocole Atapi] et tu peux remplacer ton graveur actuel par un autre, les Pionner 107 ou 108 étant les plus appréciés de la communauté Mac


----------



## raphael54 (27 Septembre 2004)

merci golf pour ces renseignements cependant je vais attendre un peu au vu de l'article de macbidouille.


----------



## cortofran (6 Octobre 2004)

Voilà j'ai un mac power g4 700mhz, et je voudrais acheter un graveur dvd compatible avec celui-ci et ILife bien sur. Tout cela dans des prix abordables, servi par une très joli vendeuse etc.......( non non je ne suis pas exigeant  !!)


----------



## turnover (6 Octobre 2004)

Si tu veux pas graver des DVD-DL, tu as le Pionneer DVR-107 qui est reconnu par panther et toutes les iApps. Mais c'est une fin de série.
prix minimum sur le net -> 67.70 ¤ - 444 FF - Pioneer DVR-107


----------



## TheraBylerm (10 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je viens de me mettre au PowerBook... et j'avoue que je ne suis pas déçu, au contraire.
Je viens du monde du PC, et je ne connais du coup, pas tout ce qui est compatible mac.
Je voudrai savoir si tous les Graveurs DVD sont compatibles Mac ? Je voudrai également savoir s'il existe des boitiers Tuner TV externe pour Mac et ou les trouver...

Merci !


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2004)

Aller, des petites recherches sur le forum, index "graveur" puis "tv" 

Aller, on va fusionner pour le graveur 

Pour la TV, c'est par ici...


----------



## saruj (14 Octobre 2004)

Chers Mac'istes,

j'ai un G4, 350 MHz.
J'ai besoin d'un DVD Graveur, pour faire marcher final Cut 4, graver des DVD avec surtout du matériel vidéo, certains mixtes pour présentations de projets. Un graveur qui ne me force pas à acheter des DVDs hors de prix et qui nedeviendra pas un dinausore trop vite...

J'ai passé l'après midi on-line pour me renseigner.... je croyais régler le problème en 5 minutes...

Bon les questions

Pioneer 108. Quand je vais sur le site de Pioneer, dans le systèmes précisés nécéssaires, pas de mac os x. Pourtant il a l'air d'avoir bonne réputation sur le forum. Est-ce le mot "bulk" qui fait que ça ne marche que sur win?

LG Electronics*GSA-4081B. Marche pas avec i-disk? pourquoi d'abord?

Formac SuperDrive 4/2/10/12/1/40 Firewire ?
ou plutôt
LaCie 52/32/52 Porsche ext FireWire ?

Des conseils????? 

merci beaucoup

saruj


----------



## rezba (14 Octobre 2004)

tu veux un externe ? ou un interne ?


----------



## patlek (14 Octobre 2004)

S' il regarde pour du firewire, a mon avis c' est un externe...

Le pioneer 108 marche pour mac... il est chez Macway.com...


> Graveur Dburner Dvr-108 16x R-dl?
> 139,00¤ HT****166,24¤ TTC
> *139,00¤ HT au lieu de 154,00¤ H


----------



## phylou-tournai (15 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai justement acheté il y a une quinzaine le DBurner chez Macway, le 108 donc, et je tourne sous X 3.5 dans problème, je lis je grave CD et DVD sans pb. Par contre je passe par Toast 6...
Bonne soirée
phylou-tournai


----------



## saruj (17 Octobre 2004)

patlek a dit:
			
		

> S' il regarde pour du firewire, a mon avis c' est un externe...
> 
> Le pioneer 108 marche pour mac... il est chez Macway.com...
> http://www.macway.com/index.php?cPath=13_172_472
> ...



bon. moi c'est elle.

J'ai reçu ce couriel de pioneer:

"Das genannte Laufwerk ist ein Produkt, das für den Einbau in einen PC produziert und konzipiert wurde. Hersteller wie*Apple verwenden in Ihren Geräten so genannte OEM Produkte. OEM Produkte verfügen über eine eigene Firmware, die nicht kompatibel zu PIONEER Firmware ist. Unter Umständen wird das genannte Produkt nicht einwandfrei in Ihrem System funktionieren..*"

En gros, il explique que le graveur est conçu pour un PC, et qu'il pourrait y avoir des problèmes avec mon sysème, soit OSX. Les Macs ont besoin d'un produit OEM. Les produits OEM ont un Firmware qui n'est pas compatible avec Pioneer.   

C'est inquiétant tout ça. C'est pour ça que j'hésite....

Chez les allemands il s'appelle: Pioneer DVR-108 bulk schwarz DVD+-RW/+-R-Laufwerk IDE
Chez Macway: Graveur Dvr-108 Pioneer R-dl Dual Layer Ide 16x Interne, Modèle : DVR-108

l'un est blanc l'autre noir, mais sinon c'est pareil non???
Qu'est ce que ça veut dire "bulk"???

Bizarrement, en allemagne les dvr 108 sont tous internes. Il y a quelqu'un qui a achete un 108 interne et ça marche???


Quels sont les avantages/inconvenients du pionneer 108 par rapport aux graveurs FORMAC superdrive, LG Electronic ou Lacie??? 

Le graveur peut être externe ou interne.

merci beaucoup!
saruj


----------



## sweet (17 Octobre 2004)

Hello !!

Je te donne un avis perso qui n'engage que moi !!  

Prend un graveur externe FireWire, je te recomande vivement LaCie, j'utilise leurs produits depuis des années et je n'ais jamais de soucis.

Pour te donner une idée, j'ais encore mon premier graveur CD LaCie qui a 5 ans et qui fonctionne encore parfaitement sous OS X 10.3.5 sur mon G5 alors qu'il a débuté sous OS 9.0 sur mon premier iMac DV.  

Actuellement ayant besoin de plusieurs graveurs (beaucoup de travaux CD/DVD) j'ais mon premier graveur CD LaCie cité plus haut, le DVD Pioneer d'origine du G5, ce graveur CD LaCie, le même graveur DVD LaCie que celui-çi sauf que c'est le modèle précédant (simple couche et un peu plus lent).

Tout ces LaCie fonctionne à merveille sur le G5 en OS X 10.3.5 et sans avoir a installer le moindre driver.  

Autrement encore un disque dur externe FireWire LaCie évidament !!    :love: 

Franchement LaCie c'est du très très bon matos et je t'assure que je ne suis pas actionaire chez LaCie !!   

Voilà, j'en est terminer, meilleures salutations.

Chris


----------



## ficelle (17 Octobre 2004)

saruj a dit:
			
		

> J'ai passé l'après midi on-line pour me renseigner.... je croyais régler le problème en 5 minutes...



5 minutes pas plus.
tu achetes un 107 ou 108 oem, tu ouvres ton G4, tu enlèves deux vis, la façade, tu sors la baie optique, tu retires ton vieux dvd que tu colle à la benne, et tu mets le nouveau à la place.
après, tu le flash avec le dernier utilitaire de macbidouille 

cout de l'operation : moins de 70¤ avec un 107


----------



## saruj (18 Octobre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> 5 minutes pas plus.
> après, tu le flash avec le dernier utilitaire de macbidouille



C'est quoi ça "flasher???"

merci
saruj


----------



## saruj (18 Octobre 2004)

Salut ficelle,

Possible d'utiliser i-tunes & co avec le 108 interne de pioneer?
Quel software utilises-tu pour graver avec ce graveur?

merci


----------



## Balooners (18 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, 

Alors, moi aussi, je vais te conseiller un Pioneer 108 qui reste la référence sur le marché.

Voilà ce que signifie Flasher 


Après avoir reçu ton graveur DVD, tu va utiliser Patch Burn qui te permettra de faire reconnaître ton Graveur DVD Pioneer par toutes les iApps.

Voilà @+


----------



## ficelle (18 Octobre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir reçu ton graveur DVD, tu va utiliser Patch Burn qui te permettra de faire reconnaître ton Graveur DVD Pioneer par toutes les iApps.



pas essayé de 108, mais les 103, 104, 105 et 106 n'ont jamais necessité patchburn pour etre reconnus par les applications apple et le finder.


----------



## golf (18 Octobre 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Prend un graveur externe FireWire, je te recomande vivement LaCie, j'utilise leurs produits depuis des années et je n'ais jamais de soucis.


Petit rappel : les sociétés comme LaCie, Macway et encore bien d'autres sont des intégrateurs qui achètent des mécaniques aux constructeurs comme Pioneer, Sony, LG, Samsung, etc. puis les mettent dans un boîtier avec leur interface électronique qui provient, elle aussi de fabricants comme Oxford qui est le leader des ponts [bridges] FireWire et Usb 

nb : comme le soulignent ficelle & Balooners, il est, de loin, préférable de privilégier une mécanique seule à intégrer dans la tour


----------



## saruj (22 Octobre 2004)

Merci beaucoup, je suis convaincue. 
Je vais acheter le 108.

saruj


----------



## saruj (22 Octobre 2004)

DVD+R et DVD-R, c'est quoi la différence?
Qu'est ce qu'il faut utiliser pour le 108?

Et les 4x, 8x etc???? J'ai besoin d'achter des DVD pour sauver du matériel vidéo, mais je n'ai pas la moindre idée des médiums utilisables... et pas non plus de quel logiciel j'aurai besoin pour graver des dvds. Graveur commandé à l'instant. Le tout doit fonctioner dans quelques jours. Oy...   

merci d'avance pour m'aider à réussir à envoyer le projet à temps.  

saruj


----------



## Psygod (22 Octobre 2004)

'lut

Vous allez peut etre trouver ma question ridicule mais j'ai envie de la poser ... :lol:

Je voulais savoir si les graveurs internes DVD-R /CD-R (combo) faisaient aussi lecteurs ?

Car je souhaite m'en acheter un ...

Merci


----------



## quetzalk (22 Octobre 2004)

Normalement oui, mais j'avais lu qu'il peut y avoir des petits soucis de reconnaissance par le soft Apple DVD player sur certains modèles.
attendons d'autres précisions...


----------



## sweet (23 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Petit rappel : les sociétés comme LaCie, Macway et encore bien d'autres sont des intégrateurs qui achètent des mécaniques aux constructeurs comme Pioneer, Sony, LG, Samsung, etc. puis les mettent dans un boîtier avec leur interface électronique qui provient, elle aussi de fabricants comme Oxford qui est le leader des ponts [bridges] FireWire et Usb



Absolument !! C'est très juste !! Mais si je me permet de venter LaCie c'est justement pour la qualité des produits qu'ils intègrent et surtout pour la façon qu'ils ont de le faire !!

C'est vraiment fait de la manière la plus judicieuse possible par rapport à d'autres intégrateurs !! (avis d'un ami Igénieur ETS en éléctronique)

Avis que je confirme en tant qu'utilisateur de longue date des produits LaCie, utilisateur heureux n'ayant jamais ut de soucis avec les produits de cette marque !!  :love:



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> nb : comme le soulignent ficelle & Balooners, il est, de loin, préférable de privilégier une mécanique seule à intégrer dans la tour



Oui et Non, pour ma part j'ai opté pour l'externe pour deux raisons:
1. J'avais besoin de plusieurs lecteurs/graveurs CD/DVD donc j'ai conservé l'interne et j'ais ajouté des externes.
2. J'avais également besoin de pouvoir enmener mes graveus en déplacements, là les graveurs externes sont incontournables.

J'ajouterais encore que tout le monde n'a pas forcément envie de démonter sa machine pour changer des composants et non plus de jeter un lecteur/graveur qui peut encore servir...  

Salutations à tous, Chris.


----------



## sweet (23 Octobre 2004)

saruj a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ça "flasher???"
> 
> merci
> saruj



Attention lors du "Flashage" il peut y avoir des problèmes (c'est rare !!) et c'est impossible de revenir en arrière !!

Si il s'agit d'une version non-officielle tu perds la garantie de ton lecteur/graveur de CD/DVD !!

Sur un appareil neuf c'est un risque qu'il ne faut pas négliger !!

Salutations, Chris.


----------



## sweet (23 Octobre 2004)

saruj a dit:
			
		

> Salut ficelle,
> 
> Possible d'utiliser i-tunes & co avec le 108 interne de pioneer?
> Quel software utilises-tu pour graver avec ce graveur?
> ...



Oui tu peus utiliser iTunes, no soucis !!

Quoi que il est dit là qu'il faut Toast Titanium 6 pour le faire fonctionner, pour autant que ce soit bien ce graveur que tu as acheté !?!? 

Maintenant si tu veus  quelque chose de plus complet je te conseille Toast Titanium 6 qui est génial !!   

Salutations, Chris.


----------



## sweet (23 Octobre 2004)

saruj a dit:
			
		

> DVD+R et DVD-R, c'est quoi la différence?
> Qu'est ce qu'il faut utiliser pour le 108?


C'est juste un différence de format, les DVD+R sont sensiblement plus cher, certains disent que les DVD+R sont de meilleures qualité que le DVD-R.
Je ne suis pas convaincu par l'argument de qualité, perso je n'utilise pratiquement que des DVD-R et je n'ais pas de problèmes.
Visiblement le 108 est un multi format donc tu peus utiliser les DVD-R et les DVD+R.


			
				saruj a dit:
			
		

> Et les 4x, 8x etc???? J'ai besoin d'achter des DVD pour sauver du matériel vidéo, mais je n'ai pas la moindre idée des médiums utilisables...


Pour les 4X/8X  c'est la vitesse de gravage, plus elle est haute plus ton DVD sera vite graver, il faut voir la vitesse de gravage de ton futur graveur.


			
				saruj a dit:
			
		

> et pas non plus de quel logiciel j'aurai besoin pour graver des dvds.


Pour graver tes DVD tu as iDVD qui est normalement fournit avec OS X et qui te permet également de créer tes menus DVD.
Autrement pour le gravage il y a Toast Titanium 6 qui est le MUST !!
Pour la création de DVD il y a  DVD Studio Pro qui est sans doute le meilleur logiciel de montage DVD.

Peut être auras tu besoin également d'un logiciel de montage vidéo ?!?!

Là tu as iMovie qui est fournit avec OS X, c'est bien mais un peu léger !!
Tu as Final Cut Express qui est une très bonne solution !!
Où alors le TOP du TOP, j'ai nomé  Final Cut Pro HD programe ultra complet et absolument génial!!    :love:  :love: 

Voilà j'espère que ces quelques informations te seront utiles !!  

Salutations, Chris.


----------



## saruj (23 Octobre 2004)

merci beaucoup!

Je suis monteuse et j'utilise l'avid media composer au boulot. Combiné avec les plug-ins sapphyre, il n'y a rien de mieux au monde!!!  

A la maison j'utilise Final cut pro 4, qui n'est pas mal du tout, quoique je n'aimerais pas monter 9 minutes de série télévision par jour avec son et tout le tralala avec ce software. L'avid reste pour moi le logiciel de montage le plus confortable et de loin.

Je suis adobe certified expert pour premiere, je n'ai jamais aimé ce logiciel mais je le connais bien et je l'enseigne régulièrement (pour PC). Au niveau esthétique c'est vraiment un désastre, les icônes sont compliqués, moches et peu parlant. Il manque des fonctions dans la dernière version possible pour MAC OS, comme create new sequence, ce qui est franchement incompréhensible. 

Par contre la communication impeccable de premiere avec after effects, rend le fait que premiere à lâché MAC vraiment galère. Beaucoup d'utilisateurs d'after FX sur MAC continueront à utiliser premiere, même quand le logiciel ressemblera à un dinausaure, soit dit dans quelques années.

iMovie est pas mal du tout pour celui qui veut juste monter son petit film de vacances. Très intuitif.

voila
saruj


----------



## sweet (23 Octobre 2004)

Hello !!

Merci à toi pour tes commentaires, un de ces jours c'est moi qui te demanderais peut être un conseil en montage vidéo !!

Quand on a une experte sous la main on va pas s'en priver !!   

Salutations, Chris.


----------



## saruj (24 Octobre 2004)

no problem


----------



## grazie13 (9 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Actuellement je suis à la recherche d'un graveur pour mon "ibook" Os.9.(neuf)
Pour plus de commodité, je préfère le trouver sur un site Web.

Pouvez-vous me donner de bons tuyaux*?

J'ai fait certains sites, mais sans pouvoir trouver un modèle compatible avec mon Mac.qui est trop ancien.

Je recherche également une batterie, en occasion/neuf


À l'avance merci, bonne journée.


----------



## chagregel (9 Novembre 2004)

Euh.. bon!

Alors, tu cherches un graveur interne ou externe?

De quel iBook parles tu? (blanc ou de couleur?)

A +


----------



## bentoup (10 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour, 

je dispose d'un powerbook G4 et je cherche à acheter un graveur dvd externe.
Ne connaissant pas ce qui fonctionne sous OS X 10.3, je cherche des avis d'utilisateurs de différents modèles.
Merci.


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

Sans conteste un des meilleurs, un DVD-R Pioneer 108


----------



## grazie13 (10 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. bon!
> 
> Alors, tu cherches un graveur interne ou externe?
> 
> ...




Bonjour "monsieur" Chagregel  :love: 

j'ai un Mac.0S.9 ( fin 2000 /avec firewire )  de couleur "bleu indigo", il me semble


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

Interne ou Externe?


----------



## rimo89 (10 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour , est ce que quelqun peut me conseiller un graveur dvd externe pas trop cher pour le new ibook ( 12 pouces ).
Merci d'avance


----------



## bentoup (10 Novembre 2004)

merci de l'info, mais est-il complètement compatible avec Idvd et toast ?


----------



## julien (10 Novembre 2004)

rimo89 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour , est ce que quelqun peut me conseiller un graveur dvd externe pas trop cher pour le new ibook ( 12 pouces ).
> Merci d'avance




difficile de faire un choix catégorique ...mais bon
J'ai acheté un silverburner chez macway j'en suis très content, la double interface FW400 (L'interface a utiliser sur mac a mon avis) & USB2, la compatibilté avec les iApps et le finder (avec patchburn... un patch que permet le reconnaissance du graveur par le système....) . Pour les prix 140 ¤ en simple couche et 160 ¤ en double couche cela me semble correct.
De plus pioneer me semble plus tolérant sur la qualité des médias que les autres graveurs que j'utilise sur PC 

par ailleurs le service technique de macway est disponible et compétent car spécialisé mac...

les graveurs USB 2.0  sont moins cher mais je n'ai pu tester cette interface. Les graveurs FW sont plus cher   ... 

voila


----------



## ludomart (11 Novembre 2004)

quel graveur est compatible avec OS 10.3
Il faut que je change mon graveur, j'avais opté pou le 108 de Pionner mais je vais le rendre car il li bien mais impossible de graver.
Alors si vous connaissez un graveur abordable financièrement (100 euro)
MECI


----------



## ederntal (11 Novembre 2004)

bentoup a dit:
			
		

> merci de l'info, mais est-il complètement compatible avec Idvd et toast ?



Toast oui... iDvd avec bidouille sans doute, mais pas d'origine.

Sinon un graveur externe (P 108) a bas prix comme on trouve sur rue du commerce ici Graveur DVD 

ça marche sur mac ? (le 108 est reconnu mais le boitier importe peu... c'est ça ?


----------



## Amophis (12 Novembre 2004)

Le graveur Pioneer (le top) comme le Nec 3500 sont compatible avec les iApps (avec un patch) et avec iDvd moyennant une image et gravure de l'image avec Toast (testé ce WE avec iDvd et mon graveur cf signature).


----------



## ederntal (12 Novembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Le graveur Pioneer (le top) comme le Nec 3500 sont compatible avec les iApps (avec un patch) et avec iDvd moyennant une image et gravure de l'image avec Toast (testé ce WE avec iDvd et mon graveur cf signature).



et le boitier externe n'est pas capital : une sous-marque, un freecom... seront aussi bien reconnu qu'un lacie si ils ont tous un pioneer dedans ?


----------



## golf (12 Novembre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> et le boitier externe n'est pas capital...


En FireWire ! 
Oh que si ; l'interface [le bridge] est important pour une reconnaissance sans soucis par Os X, le plus adapté étant Oxford


----------



## Amophis (12 Novembre 2004)

et Lacie monte du Oxford. Par contre, ils ont deux sources pour les graveurs: Pioneer et Nec donc... impossible de savoir avant d'avoir ouvert la boite. 

Perso j'ai pris un Lacie car j'avais déjà un disque externe Lacie dont j'était super content. C'est tout.


----------



## grazie13 (13 Novembre 2004)

Externe


----------



## bentoup (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon et bien j'ai pas tout compris aux histoires de gravure d'image et de bridge, mais je pense avoir compris que si je prends un boitier externe avec un 108 pioneer dedans, je devrais pouvoir m'en sortir. Je me trompe ?

Si personne ne me contredit d'içi 2 jours, j'achète la bestiole. Merci.


----------



## Amophis (14 Novembre 2004)

bentoup a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien j'ai pas tout compris aux histoires de gravure d'image et de bridge, mais je pense avoir compris que si je prends un boitier externe avec un 108 pioneer dedans, je devrais pouvoir m'en sortir. Je me trompe ?
> 
> Si personne ne me contredit d'içi 2 jours, j'achète la bestiole. Merci.




Le bridge c'est la puce électronique qui traduit les infos entre ton graveur dvd et ton PowerBook (à travers le firewire).

Donc il te faut un boitier externe firewire avec si possible une puce Oxford. Et dedans tu mets un pioneer 108. Après, je ne peux pas te certifier que ça marche à 100% mais il y a de grandes chances quand même que ça marche (corrigez moi si je me trompe).


----------



## golf (14 Novembre 2004)

Si tu veux être peinard, tapes dans ces gammes là


----------



## mimi l'angevin (14 Novembre 2004)

grazie13 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> Actuellement je suis à la recherche d'un graveur pour mon "ibook" Os.9.(neuf)
> Pour plus de commodité, je préfère le trouver sur un site Web.
> Pouvez-vous me donner de bons tuyaux*?
> ...



J'ai un iBook palourde de 300 Mhz avec l'USB 1 seulement.
J'ai acheté un graveur de CD LaCie à la fois USB 2 et FireWire 400. Je l'ai acheté chez IC et en suis très content. 
Voilà un lien sur le modéle et sur le site d'IC...


----------



## golf (14 Novembre 2004)

grazie13 a dit:
			
		

> Je recherche également une batterie, en occasion/neuf


Ce forum n'est pas adapté pour cette demande 
Pose ta question dans le forum Mac portables ou dépose une demande dans les PA de Tribumac...
 

Une gamme sans souci 
Plus particulièrement le Graveur Dburner Dvr-107... 


			
				Macway a dit:
			
		

> Comme toujours depuis l?avènement d?iTunes, Macway s?est assuré de sa parfaite compatibilité avec les iApps d?Apple (iTunes, iPhoto, image disque/utilitaire disque, le finder) de Mac OS 9.2.2 ou X.2.8 ou Panther.


----------



## gratoune (15 Novembre 2004)

Si tu le trouve encore le pionner 107D il est reconnu nativement par le système sous 10.3.5 et 10.3.6.
Mais je suis surpris que le 108 ne marche pas la seule chose que l'on ne puisse pas faire encore avec c'est graver double couche.
Est que tu a bien sélectionné cable sélect quand tu l'installé.


----------



## grazie13 (15 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous

Je suis toujours à la recherche d'un graveur "externe" neuf pour mon "Ibook" OS.9 (blanc/ bleu,avec firewire) .
En fait je recherche un site sur le "web" qui vendrait du matériel neuf ou occasion neuve, pour ancien Mac.
Y compris pour une batterie et une webcame.
Merci à tous ,bonne fin de journée. Bye


----------



## golf (16 Novembre 2004)

Le pb n'est pas tant quel graveur pour Os X que quel graveur pour quelle machine ?
Ou encore, au préalable, interne ou externe ?


----------



## grazie13 (17 Novembre 2004)

Re-bonjour 

J'ai besoin de trouver en urgence un graveur "externe" pour mon Ibook mac.0S.9/blanc-bleu(firewire),assez rapide ,de bonne qualité de gravage , et de bonne marque.
Je me suis renseigner sur "mac.way" ils m'en ont proposé un, pour des disque de support +R ou -R (ou quelque chose de comme ça...),difficile à trouver dans le commerce m'ont-ils dit .
On m'a conseillée graveur de DVD ( parce qu'il grave les CD également)

Alors, je repars à zéro.
On m'a conseillé d'en acheter un d'occasion, vu l'ancienneté de mon Mac.
Problème, comment faire confiance à se style de vente ???
Je préférerai le trouver neuf ou occasion garantie chez un revendeur. Un particulier, vend en général tout "un lot" ensemble (ordi.+périphérie).Mais au détail j'ai peur de tomber sur un modèle défectueux .
Alors, comment faire, ce n'est pas simple. A la "fnac" mon ordi. est trop vieux.

S.O.S quelqu'un peut-il m'aider .Je me doute que ce n'est pas la fin du monde, mais ;afin de ne pas perdre mes dossiers photos et de faire des copies de dossiers, il est urgent que j'en trouve un rapidement.

De mon côté, je continue de chercher.Mais je n'y connais pas grand-chose et j'ai peur de ne pas faire le bon choix.

Merci à l'avance je vous en remercie . Bonne journée à  tous.


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

Dis moi, tu vas poser la question combien de fois !!!
La réponse t'a déjà été donnée là !... 
Il faut suivre tes fils et/ou lire tes MPs


----------



## grazie13 (17 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, tu vas poser la question combien de fois !!!
> La réponse t'a déjà été donnée là !...
> Il faut suivre tes fils et/ou lire tes MPs


Merci,mais le modèle conseiller chez "mac.way" n'est plus en vente .


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

Ne me dis pas que là dedans il n'y a pas ton bonheur :affraid:
Il n'est pas non plus interdit de leur téléphoner pour en savoir plus


----------



## recent (30 Novembre 2004)

voila parmis toutes les offres actuelles, je cherche a aquerir un graveur dvd externe.
seulement j'y comprend pas grand chose, j'ai cru saisir que les graveur dvd+ sont pour la sauvegarde de donnés et les graveurs dvd- sont pour l'imagerie...?
la compatibilité avec les lecteurs de salon est elle totale ?
et que prendre ? usb ? usb2.0 ? firewire ??

un ptit coup de main .??


----------



## sioux (30 Novembre 2004)

je te conseille le Pioneer DVR-108 (compatibilité max avec les logiciels apple)
capable de graver tous les formats de CD ou DVD y compris les double-couche.
et surtout, pour un graveur externe, prend le avec une connexion *firewire* 
tu peux le trouver sous différentes marques (macway l'a integré dans un boitier externe http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=13_172_472_703&products_id=3747


----------



## recent (1 Décembre 2004)

et que penses tu du plextor en promo chez macway ? je vais t'expliquer mon besoin et tu me donneras ton avis.

essentielement pour graver du film, ceux de mes gosses et du divx aussi, tres peu de donnes je prefere utiliser du cd classique...

je sait que le plextor grave en 4X mais il parit que c'est mieux pour une gravure plus sure..

ton avis ? merci


----------



## pèrejc (1 Décembre 2004)

Pour ma part j'utilise un pionner 107D externe pour graver (films perso ou sauvegarde de film  ). Tout en X8, pas un DVD de planté. Plus abordable que le 108D, c'est un super graveur. Maintenant, si tu as à graver un DVD supérieur à 4,4Go (double couche), et ne pas perdre en qualité peut-être comme le signale sioux le 108D est plus approprié.
Plextor, connais pas.
Fait une recherche sur le forum "Periphérique", tu trouveras des réponses  .
@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2004)

DVR 107 D ou DVR 108 D, je ne sais pas, ça dépend si tu veux graver en double couche, mais si tu veux l'un ou l'autre sans t'endetter pour les cinquantes prochaines années, voici un truc (c'est ce que j'ai fait avec un DVR 107 D) : Achètes dans une boutique PC un boitier Firewire/USB2 (entre 50 et 70 ¤) et un DVR 10x D IDE pour PC, tu auras la même chose, mais pour moins de 150 ¤ en tout (130 en ce qui me concerne, et mon mac le reconnais comme "Géré/Livré par Apple").


----------



## yul (3 Décembre 2004)

Salut,
Juste une petite question, je dois changer le graveur DVD interne de mon iMac G4 . Et je voudrais prendre la température des différents graveurs du marché : 
- quel sont les meilleurs modèles du moment,
- et sont ils compatibles tous avec les iApp ??????
Par avance merci, car si j'ai beaucoup de réponse le père sera peut-être gentil avec moi, et me ramènera un graveur De DVD dans sa hotte...


----------



## PFT (11 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un ibook G3 / 800MHZ / 640 de ram et je souhaiterais savoir si il est possible d'acheter un graveur externe de DVD. En effet ce sera plus fiable que mon simple combo qui de plus a des difficultées à graver. Le modèle de Lacie m'intéresse particulièrement sachant qu'il est fourni avec toast. Je compte utiliser ce graveur pour de la donnée simple ( gravage de CD musicaux, de DIVX, photos, sauvegarde). Si quelqu'un a une solution, merci de m'en faire part.

PFT


----------



## maleboljia (14 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous!
Je suis désolé de poser une question qui a déjà été posée je crois (mais j'arrive plus à remettre la main dessus   )
Mais quelqu'un sait-il s'il y a possibilité de connecter un graveur de dvd externe sur un ibook G3 600Mhz???
Sur tous les descriptifs de graveurs que j'ai pu voir, on parle de G4 mais pas de G3... Alors je m'interroge... Le G3 est-il déjà si dépassé que ça? 
D'avance merci pour vos réponses...
@+...


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

Bien sur et tu trouveras plein d'infos ici...


----------



## jefftirlois (14 Décembre 2004)

Moi aussi j'aimerai graver de projets idvd avec un graveur externe comment je peut vfaire


----------



## maleboljia (15 Décembre 2004)

Effectivement le pioneer dvr 108 externe fonctionnerait sur tout powermac équipé du port firewire!!! Je suis donc sauvé!!!
Bon, tant pis pour l'instant pour idvd... On se débrouillera avec Toast...
Merci encore pour le renseignement et a bientôt!................


----------



## palacesister (18 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,
voilà, j'ai un ibook avec graveur intégré. Mais le souci, c'est que j'ai fait dernièrement pleins de transferts de cd et je sens que mon graveur internet va bientôt rendre l'âme. C'est pourquoi je projette sérieusement d'investir dans un nouveau graveur (cette fois-ci externe)
J'aurais plusieurs questions:
1- Je voudrais savoir quel est le meilleur graveur rapport qualité prix pour la gravure classique de cd.
(j'ai vu le graveur IOMEGA usb 2.0). est-il bien efficace et compatible avec itunes?
2- je cherche avant tout un graveur pour itunes
3-est-ce que si j'ai des plantages assez fréquents lors d'importation de titres nouveaux dans itunes, est ce que cela signifie que mon lecteur graveur est bientôt foutu?
4- quand le lecteur interne est mort, peut-on encore lire des dvd?
voilà, j'espère que j'ai été claire.
Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne. Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir a tous 

J'ai un disque externe firewire 400 lacie 200 go




Un des deux ports Firewire a grillé suite a un branchement a l'envers de la prise sur le mac (il faut le faire   ) 
J'ai récupéré un boitier firewire nu macdrive prévu pour un lecteur optique





Trois questions :

1. Est ce que je peux récupérer l'interface FireWire du boitier macdrive pour la mettre dans le boitier lacie ?

2. La mémoire cache du disque dur est elle sur l'interface firewire ou sur le disque ?

3. Pour finir, le disque du lacie est un western digital, comment savoir si il est serial ata et si il ne l'est pas, est ce que je peux brancher ce disque en interne dans mon powermac G5 ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses    :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## archi (19 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Trois questions :
> 
> 1. Est ce que je peux récupérer l'interface FireWire du boitier macdrive pour la mettre dans le boitier lacie ?
> 
> ...



1. Il me semble plus simple de mettre le disque dans le boitier macdrive 

2. La mémoire cache du disque est sur le disque 

3. Il suffit de comparer les "prises" des disques, (ça m'étonerait que le western digital soit serial ata); pour le brancher en interne dans un powermac G5 il faut un adaptateur IDE-SATA (serial ata)   
Par exemple ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2004)

archi a dit:
			
		

> 1. Il me semble plus simple de mettre le disque dans le boitier macdrive



Impossible, le boitier macdrive est en 5 pouces 25 optique



			
				archi a dit:
			
		

> 3. Il suffit de comparer les "prises" des disques, (ça m'étonerait que le western digital soit serial ata); pour le brancher en interne dans un powermac G5 il faut un adaptateur IDE-SATA (serial ata)
> Par exemple ici



Ok, merci beaucoup
Je démonte


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2004)

Bon, j'ai tout démonté   
L'interface FireWire du boitier macdrive n'a rien a voir avec celle du boitier lacie   
Le disque Western Digital est bien en IDE  
Tant pis


----------



## archi (19 Décembre 2004)

Je pense que tu peux sans autre monter un disque 3.5" dans un boîtier 5.25"!  

Au pire il suffit d'acheter un kit de montage (deux bouts de métal) qui permettent de rattraper la différence. 
Par ailleurs, la majorité des boîtiers 5.25" ont des trous prévus pour les 3.5". Regarde bien sous le boîtier! :rateau:


----------



## Psygod (31 Décembre 2004)

'lut

Je voulais savoir si les graveurs sont compatibles à la fois PC et MAC

De plus, sur un G4 400, peut on rajouter ou doit on le substituer à celui d'origine ?

merci


----------



## grig (3 Janvier 2005)

me a dit:
			
		

> Heu... personne n'est inspiré par ma question (un peu plus haut...) ? Est-il possible d'utiliser un graveur externe comme lecteur de DVD.
> 
> non, mais vu qu'un lecteur de DVD qui lit aussi les CD, les mp3 (avec les ID3), les divx, les JPEG, les Kodakdisk, les VCD et les SVCD, et peut-être même les MPEG4, garanti 1 an, ça coûte 35 ¤ chez un épicier de Landerneau qui a sûrement une boutique près de chez vous, je pense que ce jgenre d'achat serait tout indiqué.


----------



## Cricri (23 Janvier 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Bon..apparemment si j'ai bien compris?..ce magnifique graveur LaCie Porsche 16x USB DVD±RW Double Layer (USB 2.0) ne serait pas compatible avec IDVD   ..


Est-ce qu'il a bien compris ? les LaCie ne sont pas compatible avec les iApp ?  
Les pioneer seraient donc mieux sous tous rapports ?


----------



## Cricri (23 Janvier 2005)

Autre question, comment choisir les medias ?
les DVD+R9 c'est le double couche ? Ca sert à quoi ?
Dans quel cas un simple DVD-R ne suffit pas ?
le DVD+-RW9 ça existe ?


----------



## Alcidnikopol (23 Janvier 2005)

salut

les dvd 9 sa te permet de graver 2*4.5go ( utile lorsque tu veux faire des copie de sauvegarde de tes propres dvd, si tin dvd fais plus de 4.5 go  )
a ma connaissance il n existe pas de dvd rw9

a++


----------



## Cricri (23 Janvier 2005)

Alcidnikopol a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> les dvd 9 sa te permet de graver 2*4.5go ( utile lorsque tu veux faire des copie de sauvegarde de tes propres dvd, si tin dvd fais plus de 4.5 go  )
> a ma connaissance il n existe pas de dvd rw9
> ...


Mais ça vaut une fortune ces DVD 9 ! Pour sauvegarder un film DVD il vaut mieux en racheter un !   
Prix en france


----------



## Alcidnikopol (23 Janvier 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça vaut une fortune ces DVD 9 ! Pour sauvegarder un film DVD il vaut mieux en racheter un !
> Prix en france



oui sa vaut une fortune
c pour sa que la compression c bien
lol
ou carrement utilisation de dvdshrink ( je sais pas si sa existe sous mac) dvdde plus de 9go sur dvd4.5 go ( recompression oblige)


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (7 Avril 2005)

je voudrais acheter un graveur de DVD mais si j'achete un graveur DVD ou l'acheter de façon a se qu'il soit compatible je veut dire par cela pouvoir l'utiliser avec tous mes programes de gravure 



qu'elle graveur Externe me conseillez vous 


merci


----------



## Nico64 (14 Avril 2005)

Salut 

Bon alors moi aussi je cherche un graveur DVD. J'ai un iMac G5 1.6Ghz, ben oui j'ai fait la bétise de prendre le combo au lieu du Superdrive, résultat, maintenant je suis obligé de m'en acheté un externe qui soit pas trop moche pour aller avec mon ordi (chacun ses petites exigences!) . J'ai bien tout lu les post, les Pioneers ont l'air bien apparemment, mais chez Mac way il en a "36" différents de 108¤ à 140¤. Le modèle à 108¤ par exemple est -il double couche? 
Le site de Mac way est il mal fait car tout les lecteurs se ressemblent à l'identique sur les photos du sites?

Enfin quelles sont les différences notables des graveurs 107 108 et 109 ?


----------



## je@nnot (14 Avril 2005)

Heu une recherche dans le forum video de MacG " graveurs externe..."

Plus le sujet avec le Macmini et graveurs externes et vous aurez la totalité des réponses.


----------



## niico75 (14 Avril 2005)

Salut,

Les pioneers sont sans doute très bien mais tu paye la marque. 
Moi j'ai un Nec 3520 (DVD +/-R en 16x, DVD +/- RW en 4x et DVD double couche en 4x) pour seulement 50 euros achete rue-montgallet plus 30 euros pour un boitier en alu relie en usb2.


----------



## je@nnot (20 Avril 2005)

niico75 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Les pioneers sont sans doute très bien mais tu paye la marque.
> Moi j'ai un Nec 3520 (DVD +/-R en 16x, DVD +/- RW en 4x et DVD double couche en 4x) pour seulement 50 euros achete rue-montgallet plus 30 euros pour un boitier en alu relie en usb2.



Ouaip 90 ¤ mon BenQ tout fait iCompatible acheté à Casino, finalement c'est pas plus cher de bien graver avec Casino.


----------



## Mudy (23 Avril 2005)

bonjour à tous, 

j'ai un G4 cube, et je voudrais acheter un graveur DVD interne. Après avoir lu un peu les réponses sur le forum, j'ai été sur macway, et j'ai trouvé ces différents choix. Seulement lequel est le mieux?
voilà, j'espère que la question n'est pas trop bete, je débute..


----------



## Balooners (24 Avril 2005)

Les graveurs que tu nous montres ne peuvent pas être installés dans un cube, car en fais il faut un graveur bien spécifique "Mange disque". Ceux que tu nous montre sont fait pour aller dans de PowerMac G5, des Tours PC mais aucunement pour un cube.

Si tu veux mettre un graveur DVD dans un cube, tu auras besoin de celui là :





Cliques sur l'image.

Mais es tu sûr d'avoir besoin d'un interne ? Car les externes sont extrêment performants sur tout, pour mon avis, le nouveaux Pioneer 109 FireWire. Personnelement, c'est ce que je te conseil de faire.

​ ​


----------



## Mudy (24 Avril 2005)

Ah, merci beaucoup! 
ben, la raison principale pour un graveur interne, c'était l'esthétique... Mais vu le prix, je vais peut-etre, surememet même, me rabattre sur un graveur externe...


----------



## Fred'X (27 Avril 2005)

c'est ce que je pensais faire (commander un pioneer 109), je voulais savoir si, depuis un mac-mini, je pouvais recopier directement de dvd à dvd ?


----------

